# Establishing the angle.



## Alder (5 Nov 2018)

I am trying to establish the angle on an apex roof. Is there a mathematical formula to establish this. I am thinking along the lines of if you know the length of the base and the height from the base line to the point of the apex can the angles be calculated. 
Thank you,
Russell


----------



## MikeG. (5 Nov 2018)

Sine, cosine, tangent. Alternatively, give me the measurements and I'll tell you the angle. 

But why? Most rooves through history have been built without any reference to angles.


----------



## Alder (5 Nov 2018)

Mike G.
Thank you for your reply.
There are two reasons for the question, firstly I have come across some articles which have mentioned geometry in their design technique. One article used dividers as a design tool and i found it interesting and made me wish I had paid more attention in my maths lessons.(a long time ago.) 
Secondly I have one apex frame and wish to know the angles so I set tools to replicate that apex. 
There are easier ways I know but I am merely exercising the grey matter.
Russell


----------

